# Cuban Cohibas



## Ryan (Dec 31, 1999)

A friend of mine just got back from mexico and gave me 3 ISOM Cohiba, happen to be my first cubans. I've yet to smoke them and was wondering what people could tell me about them. He doesn't know what type they are nor I. there 7" X 48 so any help on a review or identification, i would be greatful

Ryan


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

Sounds like an Espendido. Did the box have a glass top? (only kidding)These can be a great cigar. Many people feel that this is the best Cuban cigar. I don't quite agree, but they can be pretty darn good. It is also one of the most "faked" Cuban cigars. Hopefully your friend went to a reliable shop as Mexico is notoriosly famous for counterfeits. Smoke one and post a review. Let us know what you think.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 31, 1999)

Thanx I will i've looked at them very closely and the "look" real to me, of course who knows. The only thing is i have 3 and one varies slightly in color. Of course that happens and its not a really huge varience, but i should be able to tell if its real once i smoke it...especally if it sucks....lmao

Ryan


----------



## Drewsky (Dec 31, 1999)

The easiest way is to ask youre buddy where he got the cigars? if he didnt get it at a reputable dealer like Casa de Habano,chances are its a phony.Cohibas are one of the most counterfeited cigars out there and unfortunately rampant in Mexico(When I was in mexico last spring my buddy got taken for some phony Cohibas) If its legit it is a great smoke and you will enjoy it!:9


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Odds are it's a fake...and you won't be able to tell by smoking it unless you've had Cohibas before. They have a unique taste and just because it may "taste bad" doesn't mean it isn't legit. I've had a number of Havanas that tasted bad due to age, construction, etc.


----------



## DUFFER (Dec 11, 1997)

Cohibas from Mexico? Good luck! That country even makes bogus Monte No.4s.


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Very true - if I was a betting man (I'll let poker give odds on this one), I'd say 98% of all cigars being sold in Mehico at any given moment are 98% fake.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

42,000:1 odds

;-)


----------



## Ryan (Dec 31, 1999)

Wow those seem like good odds...Since I don't know if there fakes would a person whom have smoked many of these be able to tell if they were fake just by looks...like if i was to hand anyone of you a fakie could you tell by looks? If so would you recommend taking them to a tobbacanist to "critique" so to speak? Oh and you said I could only tell by taste if i've had them before (mooch attempt  ) So who would like to send me one to taste before i taste my "own"  LMAO


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

There are tell -tale signs of a true Havana by looks, namely the triple cap and most, not all, Cohibas have a reddish "glow" to them. But, this is not the determinate factor to whether or not they are legit. As far as smoking a real one first, you would need to smoke more than one and I'm the mooch, not the moochee..


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

All 3 cigars here are fake 

(trust me, I have more of em too I got from box passes & as gifts.)
Attachments:


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

[updated:LAST EDITED ON Aug-27-02 AT 06:06 PM (CDT)]a few more classics....

The infamous Cohiba Siglo 1.375 (aka: Revolution Bldv Abortion)
A Fonseca Torpedo
A special "cabinet" Padron 1964 Aniversario double maduro p.o.s.
Attachments:


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

....how about the famous Glass Topped Cohiba Presentation box? (notice the Cubatabacco in the label, but the Habanos SA seal across the top).

...how about a highly guarded secret cigar? The hard to find, usually never captured on film "BUTTHIBA"


Attachments:


----------



## tbateman (Jun 1, 1998)

That's some collection ya got going there, Poker. Have you tried any of those fakes?


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Nope, not intentionally. These are from what I been collecting over the years.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Where's the BBX? LMAO


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

[updated:LAST EDITED ON Aug-28-02 AT 08:58 AM (CDT)]I cant remember if I smoked it or not. I do remember that big ol BBF though.
I think most of the cigars pictured are Miami specials. I know theres a fake MC No 2 in there that a friend gave me that came from that con artist Colin Kelly at www.agedcigar.com
Amazing how many folks believe they can buy Havana cigars within the US borders legally from places like agedcigar.com and www.cigarmaker.com. (they used to be www.freecubans.com in Miami)

At least cigarmaker.com admits on their webpage if you look hard enough that their cigars are rolled by cuban rollers with Cuban seed tobacco grown in other countries.
Agedcigar.com on the other hand is just a flat out scam.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

[updated:LAST EDITED ON Aug-28-02 AT 10:51 AM (CDT)]BBXs and some more in the World Cigar Lounge under the thread "Fakes."


----------



## Ryan (Dec 31, 1999)

I tell those are fake, the labels are pretty chitty lookin' but mine look at least a little better. LOL

Ryan


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Poker,

Have you seen this site? [www.btglobalhabanos.com]

Even if there real, how does this guy expect to stay in business.

Jack


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Trust me, many aint real:

No such thing as....

Partagas Series D No 4 Edition Limitada


Hoyo De Monterrey Personales Edicion Limitada 
(did he actually mean Particulares? If so, then someone tell him they come in boxes of 5 coffins, not 25 uncoffined cigars)

Ramon Allones Specially Selected No. 4
(No. 4? wtf is a No 4?)

Too funny


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Dang... you mean the box of 25 Particulares I bought aren't real?!?!


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

I had not seen that website in quite some time. I see those Hoyo Personales Edicion Limitadas are a box of DC's with first run reused EL bands, they don't even have 2001 written on them. LMAO :7 

Jack


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Man bro, you spoiled my day - I thought RA had a new cigar on the market!


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

Or how about the Esplendidos for $335.00 ($50.00 less than Cuban prices) while the RASS is almost $200.00 more!!!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Noticed that & had to chuckle. Also notice that for a single Sir Winston and a single Magnum 46 the prices are both at $16.50? Such a deal! lol


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

I see some familiar names have bought from this gentleman on Yahoo..may make some inquiries...


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

You guys better watch out and stop bad mouthing "Big Tony",, the following is a quote from his web site <www.btglobalhabanos.com> :

"The "BT" part stands for "Big Tony" . . . the man with the cigar collection and connections. A man who smokes four to six cigars a day of some of the finest premium smokes found on this planet. "Big Tony" welcomes your e-mails: [email protected]

"Global" means we do not limit ourselves to premium cigars from only one country. We bring you the best and most sought-after cigars from a variety of countries&#8230;"

OMG is that "Big Doney" approaching with something wrapped in the newspaper,, is it a dead fish or is it that box of Hoyo Personales ED?,, we better run,, the Big Doney's here&#8230;

Attachments:


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Who? hoyodoublecorona. He has been known not to be legit on yahoo, never have ordered from him.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Yep, same guy..seems to be in the southeastern part of the US selling fakes with Spanish tax stamps on them. Have talked with a couple of people who tested him out and got fakes. I have a guy who thinks he got legit Monte 2s from him sending me one to sample. So, we'll see.


----------



## levell3 (Dec 31, 1999)

Won't go into specifics but I know the guy personally, asked around about some Sir Winstons I got from him. Was a VERY green newbie (still kinda am in regards to isoms) and got just a couple of sticks from him but what set off the warning light was that they came in a paper box not the varnished one the SRW usually come in and it was "stamped" Sir Winston. (They also had the red and gold band which is a topic for another discussion because apparently bands seem to be interchangeable.) The rest of the stuff he gets is probably from our local tobacconist some guy inside that cuts him a huge discount or just plain hot merchandise. I never smoked any of the ones I got and haven't purchased anything from him since but looks like I have confirmation of what I was suspecting.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

as the box should be...


Attachments:


----------



## levell3 (Dec 31, 1999)

Thanks finally saw a real one the last couple times I was overseas. Nice dupont lighter, is it the maduro? I have the gold/black lacquer one dying to get another one but can't afford it. Any chance you wanna sell a couple sticks outta that box?


----------



## DUFFER (Dec 11, 1997)

Thanks to Poker for all the pics. I never knew the SWs came that way.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

[updated:LAST EDITED ON Aug-30-02 AT 12:36 PM (CDT)]yep, its the Maduro/Gold Ligne 2. Down to 2 Duponts's. The second one is a special one the SoCal crew and others pitched in for my birthday present. Great friends!

gee, nothing like sucking up pds's bandwidth with jpegs eh? LOL!

Attachments:


----------



## levell3 (Dec 31, 1999)

BEAU-TI-FUL!!! Man the more I hang out here the more outta my league I think I am. Take care and thanks again for the pics.


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

That Robaina Dupont is stunning, I want one!

I was going to get one, but my wife got me the Opus X Dupont, it's nice. but I was really wanting that one!!

Jack


----------



## Ryan (Dec 31, 1999)

>BEAU-TI-FUL!!! Man the more I hang out here the more outta 
>my league I think I am. 

I agree 100% and those are classy

Ryan


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

...but I was really wanting that one!!...

when's your birthday?!
LOL


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

Kelly, thanks for all the info...


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

May 3rd


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

*RE: Poker vs. Mcgoospot*


----------

